# Trauriges Klavierlied ):



## Thoor (15. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich such ein ganz bestimmtes Klavierlied... ist son ganz trauriges das von Hoch zu Tief wechelt.... kommt öfters im Fernsehen u.a. bei SUpertalent


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Dezember 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb-1wteETM8&feature=related

Das?


----------



## Thoor (15. Dezember 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
> 
> Das?



Ne ist etwas langsamer und ruhiger...

ist wirklich schwer zu beschreiben...

aber ist meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeega bekannt >_> läuft immer im tv bei traurigen szenen....

ist wirklich NUR klavier!

raaaah ich muss das jetzt wissen -_- immer wenn du das gefühl hast es ist zu ende gehts weiter ._.


----------



## Luminesce (15. Dezember 2010)

Womöglich das?

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related


----------



## Thoor (15. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> Womöglich das?
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



ne leider nicht, aber klingt ähnlich nur hat es paar töne weniger.... das muss ein altes klassikstück sein... ich glaub ich schick rtl morgen ne mail -_-

klingt ähnlich wie bethovens elise... :S


----------



## sc00p (15. Dezember 2010)

Das vllt?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJFHH8BCGjI&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Thoor (15. Dezember 2010)

sc00p schrieb:


> Das vllt?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded



DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich misch mich da aber nochmal ein... Das am Anfang gepostete Lied ist wirklich nur das Klavier und so oft, wie ich das im Fernsehen höre, hab ich das Gefühl, ich werd von dem Lied verfolgt


----------



## sc00p (17. Dezember 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKE



Np. Ich weiß ich bin ein gott


----------

